# Buffalo Chicken Fatty - qview



## billm75 (Jan 11, 2011)

I was enlisted to provide food for the Mother In Law's birthday party this past weekend, and along with pulled pork, I decided to throw together a quick little Buffalo Chicken fatty.  

I had some grilled chicken breast laying in the fridge, so I tossed it in some Texas Pete hot sauce and butter, then stuffed my sausage with the chicken and a generous handful of montery jack/colby shredded cheese.

Here's the photos for ya, sorry I didn't get a pic of the final product all sliced up, it didn't last long enough for me to get the camera out once I cut into it.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 11, 2011)

sounds yummy!


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 11, 2011)

Buffalo chicken fatty's are one of my favorite. My family always has to have buffalo chicken dip whenever we get together. I always fill mine with cream cheese and a mixture of ranch and blue cheese along with the chicken and hot sauce. They really are awesome aren't they.


----------



## billm75 (Jan 11, 2011)

I brought it out and sliced it, went to get the camera and was lucky to have a slice left for me when I got back.  LOL  It was a hit.  

I'll have to try adding the ranch (not a blue cheese kinda guy myself) next time.  Sounds great.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 11, 2011)

Well it sounds like it was a big hit an all. Now it does look good to me too. Good job for the Mother in law and Happy Birthday too.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks good, sounds good too.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 12, 2011)

Great looking fattie, love me some buffalo sauce


----------



## les3176 (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks good, whats funny is me and the wife  was just talking about a buffalo fatty,and bam there it was. it must be a sign from the gods lol.


----------



## porked (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks and sounds great, Texas Pete's is da bomb.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 12, 2011)

billm75 said:


> I brought it out and sliced it, went to get the camera and was lucky to have a slice left for me when I got back.  LOL  It was a hit.
> 
> I'll have to try adding the ranch (not a blue cheese kinda guy myself) next time.  Sounds great.




Yea if you don't like Blue Cheese just leave it out. We usually mix the buffalo sauce, ranch and blue cheese together and then throw the chicken into that mix and get it all mixed up them pour over your fatty or what ever.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2011)

It's funny how everything tastes great wrapped in sausage & bacon! Gotta love the guy who invented these things!


----------



## pittman (Jun 27, 2011)

Just saw this thread, looks great!

How long did you smoke it for, and what temperature??


----------

